# Quetschhülsen



## aurlandsfan (17. Juni 2010)

Hallo, 
ich brauche einen Rat. Wie quetscht man Monofil in einer Doppelhülse. (90 er Mono).


----------



## chxxstxxxx (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Quetschhülsen*

Mit einer Klemmhülsenzange? Sry, aber ich versteh das Problem nicht ganz?


----------



## aurlandsfan (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Quetschhülsen*

Hallo, 
eine Doppelquetschhülse hat zwei kanäle um Mono oder Stahl einzufügen, nun hat aber eine entsprechende Zange nur die Möglichkeit einfache Hülsen zu quetschen. Genau da liegt das Problem.


----------



## Baitcaster (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Quetschhülsen*

Lieber ne Kombi-Flach-Zange nehmen und dann von beiden Seiten drücken. Ich nehme dann den vorderen Bereich der Zange zum drücken. Aber immer nochmal kontrollieren, ob sich das Hard-Mono nicht rauszieht, ggf. nachdrücken


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Quetschhülsen*

hier ein schöner Beitrag dazu, hoffe, Ihr könnt |kopfkrat Denglisch!?!

http://www.fisch-hitparade.de/en/showpost.php?p=363940&postcount=4

|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes


----------



## stefano89 (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Quetschhülsen*

Looooooooooooooooooooooooool, sehr gutes Denglisch....super witzig zu lesen. Ob das ernst gemeint ist!?!
Also es gibt spezielle Zangen für Doppelquetschhülsen, wo diese hochkant eingelegt werden und dann gequetscht.
Gruß Steffen


----------



## aurlandsfan (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Quetschhülsen*

Danke für Eure Antworten
MfG Aurlandsfan


----------



## xonnel (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Quetschhülsen*

Finger weg von Flachzangen, Kombiquetschen oder sonstigem Murks.
Du brauchst ne Zange, die eine Cup to Cup Verbindung quetschen kann, ansonsten beschädigst Du die Mono im Inneren und dann kannst Du es gleich lassen.

Wichtig sind auch gute Hülsen, vernünftige findet man in Deutschland nur schwer.

Sowas hier ist ok, kostet in verschiedenen Ausführungen ab 25 Eur aufwärts.

http://www.bigtackle.de/product_info.php?info=p2564_Heavy-Duty-Klemmhuelsenzange-Crimping-Tool.html


----------



## Denni_Lo (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Quetschhülsen*

Uha, für eine Crimpzange 25€ Verlangen...


----------



## chxxstxxxx (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Quetschhülsen*

Ist ein normaler Preis für solche Zangen.


----------



## Denni_Lo (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Quetschhülsen*

Crimpzangen liegen meist bei 15-20 € alles über 20 ist dann schon etwas überteuert. Crimpzangen, wie die in em Link sind eigentlich nichts anderes als Elektrikerwerkzeug


----------



## zulu (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Quetschhülsen*

Für die süßwasserangelei reicht natürlich so eine zange wie sie die elektiker verwenden, wobei der meister auch sehr teures spezialwerkzeug hat.

Für die see muss es schon mindestens so eine wie im link sein.
Rostfrei ! präzise und sicher für alle gängigen hülsengrössen.

#h

Z.


----------



## stefano89 (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Quetschhülsen*

Haben diese "Elektrikerwerkzeuge" denn eigentlich auch mehrere Druckpunkte? Ich kenne solch ähnliche Zangen nur zum entmanteln von dünnen Kabeln...also ohne Druckpunkte, mit nur einer schärferen Kante.
Gruß


----------



## Denni_Lo (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Quetschhülsen*

Die gibt es in 1000+1 Ausführung. Sicher hat der Meister auch ein Teil für 50+€


----------



## chxxstxxxx (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Quetschhülsen*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Crimpzangen liegen meist bei 15-20 € alles über 20 ist dann schon etwas überteuert. Crimpzangen, wie die in em Link sind eigentlich nichts anderes als Elektrikerwerkzeug


Hast Du schonmal so eine Zange in der Hand gehabt oder urteilst Du nach dem Pic?


----------



## zulu (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Quetschhülsen*

eine vernünftige crimpzange hat keine druckpunkte


----------



## chxxstxxxx (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Quetschhülsen*

Kommt auf die Klemmhülsen an. Bei einfachen Klemmhülsen sorgen Druckpunkte für mehr Halt. Bei doppelten Klemmhülsen sind Druckpunkte überflüssig.


----------



## Denni_Lo (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Quetschhülsen*



christian36 schrieb:


> Hast Du schonmal so eine Zange in der Hand gehabt oder urteilst Du nach dem Pic?



Die auf dem Bild nicht, aber genug um zu wissen was die können und was nicht. Dazu einen Katalog von Oltroge mit den Preisen.


----------



## xonnel (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Quetschhülsen*

Zeig doch mal einen Link zu einer passenden Elektrikercrimpzange, die Doppelhülsen von 0,50 bis 2,00 mono ohne Druckpunkte auf einer Breite von 5mm crimpen kann.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Quetschhülsen*



xonnel schrieb:


> Zeig doch mal einen Link zu einer passenden Elektrikercrimpzange, die Doppelhülsen von 0,50 bis 2,00 mono ohne Druckpunkte auf einer Breite von 5mm crimpen kann.


Darauf wollte ich hinaus. Die normalen Klemmhülsenzangen reichen für einfache Klemmhülsen bis 2mm; alles darüber kann man damit nicht mehr quetschen und - auch wenn es sich noch so böse anhört - aber wer Kombizangen und Co. zum Quetschen empfiehlt, hat keine Ahnung und danach Vorfächer die nichts aushalten.


----------



## Bolle (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Quetschhülsen*

...die Crimmzange aus dem Link von "Bigtackle" ist in meinem Besitz...sicherlich sind 35 Schleifen nicht wirklich geschenkt...aber was dieses Ding kann, ist sein Geld wert...ich benutze nur die doppelten Hülsen...ich glaube die sind aus Kupfer...1,2 mm Monofilvorfächer herstellen ein Kinderspiel und das beste die Dinger können richtig was vertragen...habe damit im letzten Urlaub 'nen 109 Kg Butt klar gemacht...andere Beweise brauche ich nicht...

...wer der Meinung ist das sei "nur" Elektrickerwerkzeug der irrt...
das weitern glaube ich nicht, dass Quetschungen mit Flach-oder Kombizangen wirklich was halten...was solls...Versuch macht klug...aber wenn der "Große" dann über die Wupper geht nicht heulen


----------



## erT (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Quetschhülsen*

Solche Zangen machen es doch nur einfacher und evtl einen Tick besser. 
Zu behaupten mit normalen Klemmhülsenzangen, oder gar anderem Handwerkermaterial ginge es garnicht, ist unsinn.
Es bereitet nur mehr Mühe und Friemelei.
Jeder kannn sein Vorfach nach dem Klemmen auf Tragkraft testen. Und mit ein bisschen Fingerspitzengefühl kann das jede Zange.
Für Massenfertigung, oder die Bastelei direkt am Wasser sind gescheite Zangen aber natürlich großartig und fast unerlässlich!


----------



## zulu (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Quetschhülsen*

Stimmt !

Mit viel gefühl bekommt man alles hin.

Zur not presst man die hülse vorsichtig an 2-3 stellen.

Dann den zug prüfen mit der hand oder einer waage und gut ist.

Es gibt zangen fürs big game , die sehen von der größe her aus wie ein bolzenschneider , kosten keine 30 sondern echtes geld. Gerät nur für den profi auf dem charterboot, der macht dann blind im dunkeln einen perfekten 400 kilo crimp in 2 sekunden.

#h

Z.


----------



## Denni_Lo (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Quetschhülsen*



christian36 schrieb:


> Darauf wollte ich hinaus. Die normalen Klemmhülsenzangen reichen für einfache Klemmhülsen bis 2mm; alles darüber kann man damit nicht mehr quetschen und - auch wenn es sich noch so böse anhört - aber wer Kombizangen und Co. zum Quetschen empfiehlt, hat keine Ahnung und danach Vorfächer die nichts aushalten.



http://eshop.hoffmann-group.com/index.php?SIDex=6f4922f45568161a8cdf4ad2299f6d23


----------



## chxxstxxxx (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Quetschhülsen*

Auf diesem Link komme ich zu einem Login mit eShop-Nr, Benutzername und Passwort.


----------



## stefano89 (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Quetschhülsen*

Und wer die Augenaufhält sieht rechts den Button für Gäste...Greez


----------



## chxxstxxxx (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Quetschhülsen*

Und wenn ich da drauf klicke, sehe ich die Übersicht vom Shop. Und ich hab da keine Klemmhülsenzange gefunden, mit der ich Mono von 0,5-2mm mit Doppelklemmhülsen verarbeiten kann. Und wer jetzt mit Kombizange ankommt, ist herzlich eingeladen mir zu zeigen wie er eine Doppelklemmhülse mit einer Kombizange quetscht; und zwar so das man das Vorfach auch noch brauchen kann.

Kombizange, Kneifzange, Elektrikerwerkzeug.. Leute.. eine einfache Klemmhülsenzange kostet ~10€ und kein Vermögen!


----------



## stefano89 (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Quetschhülsen*

Wenn man zu faul zum Suchen ist, stimmt das schon. Wenn man aber logisch rangeht, geht das recht schnell. Elektrikerwerkzeuge, in dem Fall Crimpzangen, werden wohl irgendwas mit Kabel zutun haben. Also gehste auf Produkte, dann kommt eine Unterkategorie, wo Zangen und sowas in der Art aufgeführt sind. Da ist sogar ne Zange abgebildet (Hand- und Montagewerkzeuge). Dann logisch: Kabelbearbeitung...auf den letzten paar Seiten findest du genügend Crimpzangen, und da ist sicherlich auch eine für deine Zwecke dabei...Greez


----------



## chxxstxxxx (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Quetschhülsen*

Ich kenne die Aderendzangen (hab Elektroinstallateur gelernt); ich hab nur keine gesehen die für Doppelklemmhülsen tauglich ist. Da ändert auch Dein Gestichle nichts daran.


----------



## stefano89 (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Quetschhülsen*

Von denen spricht man aber die ganze Zeit hier!


----------



## chxxstxxxx (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Quetschhülsen*

Na dann zeig mir mal eine _Elektrikerzange_ mit der man ein 1,2mm Mono mit Doppelklemmhülsen quetschen kann.


----------



## Denni_Lo (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Quetschhülsen*

Kannst Du mit der hier vorher genannten von Big Tackle auch nicht


----------



## chxxstxxxx (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Quetschhülsen*

Meinst Du die hier: http://www.bigtackle.de/product_info.php?info=p2564_Heavy-Duty-Klemmhuelsenzange-Crimping-Tool.html
Wenn ja, dann irrst Du Dich. Mit dieser Zange *kann man* ,2mm Mono mit Doppelklemmhülsen verarbeiten; sogar hervorragend, weil sie genau dafür ausgelegt ist.


----------



## Wallace666 (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Quetschhülsen*



christian36 schrieb:


> Na dann zeig mir mal eine _Elektrikerzange_ mit der man ein 1,2mm Mono mit Doppelklemmhülsen quetschen kann.



Da gibts reichlich, kann dir auch eine zeigen mit der du auch 2x30mm pressen kannst :q 
Aber in diese sinnlose Diskussion wollte ich mich eigentlich nicht einmischen...


----------



## chxxstxxxx (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Quetschhülsen*

Zeig mal. Aber eine bezahlbare und keine elektronisch kalibrierte für Aderendhülsen.


----------



## Wallace666 (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Quetschhülsen*

Nix elektronisch, wenn überhaupt dann hydraulisch. Aber die hier ist sogar mechanisch, da brauchste noch Kraft (ne gute Klauke).


----------



## Denni_Lo (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Quetschhülsen*



christian36 schrieb:


> Meinst Du die hier: http://www.bigtackle.de/product_info.php?info=p2564_Heavy-Duty-Klemmhuelsenzange-Crimping-Tool.html
> Wenn ja, dann irrst Du Dich. Mit dieser Zange *kann man* ,2mm Mono mit Doppelklemmhülsen verarbeiten; sogar hervorragend, weil sie genau dafür ausgelegt ist.



Vom Aufbau her ist es aber nicht so ersichtlich


----------



## xonnel (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Quetschhülsen*

Hallo !

Bin gerade aus Norwegen zurück 

Wir hatten vor Ort auch einen Mitfahrer, der seine 1,0mm Mono mit Aluhülsen und einer normalen Zange gecrimpt hat.

Mit einer digitalen Zugwaage haben wir die Vorfächer geprüft.
Gerissen sind die bei circa 4-5kg direkt in den Quetschverbindungen, gab ziemlich staunende Gesichter ;-)

Die mit passender Zange gecrimpten Verbindungen haben bis 40kg gehalten, danach war die Waage am Anschlag.

Also entweder Knoten oder ne passende Zange nehmen, alles andere ist einfach nur Murks.


----------

